# Trimming Rooster spurs



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

Our rooster has amazing spurs. They are 3-4" long. But they are also making it difficult to walk and I am concerned about him causing harm to the hens.

Is there a way to trim the spurs?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have cut back the nails a bit, but never actually removed the whole spur. I have heard of people doing it though.


----------



## theporkstork (Dec 31, 2005)

It is actually quite simple to remove spurs of that length. Simply hold your male bird under your arm, with his head toward your back. Grip his leg with one hand and with your other hand grip the spur and twist it left and right and it will pop right off. There will be a "stump" left which will bleed "slightly". From this stump, his spur will grow back again over a period of time. I use a disinfectant on the stump right afterward and if you want, sprinkle flour on it to dry up the blood quickly. Within minutes, he'll forget the whole thing.


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

I use the same nail trimmers that I use for my dogs. I just check for the quick (shows through as pink) and cut just past that - no bleeding, I trim their nails, too.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I use a hack saw and cut to within 1/8-1/4 inch of the leg. It will grow back but takes a while. Have some blood stop handy.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I've heard if you use a dremel, it cuts and cauterizes at the same time. 

I would imagine you'd have to have a good hold of your bird to keep from making unwanted cuts. I've heard this is an excellent method and plan to use it myself if the needed.


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

what about putting a hot baked patoto on the spur no blood


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

When I trim a rooster's spur I use dog nail clippers. On my 3+ year old Delaware roosters the papilla (a cone of live tissue) is about one inch long. Don't trim the spur back to far, you don't want to cut into this tissue.
You can see an x-ray at this site
http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0014.html

I have also twisted off the the spur or keratinized if the rooster is an aggressive one but I still want to use it for breeding. Put blood stop on the exposed papilla, turn the rooster loose and the hard nail will grow back.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

TwoAcresAndAGoat said:


> You can see an x-ray at this site
> http://ohioline.osu.edu/vme-fact/0014.html


That is an interested page. They mentioned "disbudding" young males to prevent the spur growth. I don't have any use for it, but I really thought it was interesting.


----------



## lilachill (Apr 2, 2006)

I remove spurs the same way theporkstork does. I use a pliers and twist.I have Bluecote in the barn and sprayed that on the stumps There is a video on youtube showing a man removing them this way.
Once I found the video and decided on a method, the removal was easy.


----------

